# Peanut Butter?



## forum contributor (Nov 27, 2009)

Can you guys handle peanut butter well? 

I don't think I can live without it - I'd rather give up my gallbla--- oh wait... :tongue: 

But seriously, I love peanut butter. It's always been a staple for me. But I am beginning to think it doesn't like me. Is it a no-no for people w/IBD?


----------



## shazamataz (Nov 27, 2009)

Can't say Ris - I'm allergic to peanuts!


----------



## Jennjenn (Nov 27, 2009)

I eat peanut butter every now and then....Maybe people try to avoid it because of the high fiber.....


----------



## beth (Nov 27, 2009)

I tried peanut butter but dont think it liked me. Was in a health food shop a while back and bought some cashew butter which is lovely and doesn't cause me trouble. 
Might be worth a go?


----------



## Jennjenn (Nov 27, 2009)

I only eat the creamy peanut butter ...I know that I would be in pain with any other kind...


----------



## Wiles (Nov 27, 2009)

peanut butter and banana toast is a staple for me.

I don't get crunchy peanut butter (as much as I love it) and I always get the natural stuff. When I first switched to the natural peanut butter I missed all the icing sugar but now I like it better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

i'm fine with the smooth peanut butter, love it  i buy the low-fat version, i don't think it reduces my waistline but it reduces my guilt lol


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Nov 27, 2009)

I am ok with peanut butter but I prefer Almond butter, much better for you and has potassium and when I eat  a Almond butter and banana sandwich (not toasted) I love it.   double potassium.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 27, 2009)

I get the homogenized smooth-style with no sugar or salt added. The natural stuff is too greasy.

I make peanut butter sandwiches with different kinds of fruit. Bananas mostly, but sometimes sliced apple or orange. If I don't have fresh fruit handy, I'll toss in a few raisins or dried cranberries.

Peanut butter and mango is awesome!


----------



## Crohns08 (Nov 27, 2009)

Organic peanut butter is a staple in the SCD and was a huge staple of mine for a long time. You should try it, some brands are awful but if I can remember the brand I used to get it was great and never bothered me at all


----------



## fenway1971 (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you ever tried almond butter?  It's less fatty than peanut butter which might be good without senor gall bladder.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Nov 27, 2009)

fenway1971 said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried almond butter?  It's less fatty than peanut butter which might be good without senor gall bladder.


Really, never heard of it, look up at post #8 :ylol2: Geez I hope Almond butter doesn't cause short term memory loss :ylol2:


----------



## fenway1971 (Nov 28, 2009)

Jettalady said:
			
		

> Really, never heard of it, look up at post #8 :ylol2: Geez I hope Almond butter doesn't cause short term memory loss :ylol2:


Hahahahaha.  Obviously it does.  Totally missed that.


----------



## Agent X20 (Nov 28, 2009)

I like the idea of peanut butter... but I had a bad experience with it when I was about 10 years old and really haven't been able to touch it since.
And my last flare started with a bag of peanuts... don't think it was enitrely due to the peanuts, it was just the last straw


----------



## BWS1982 (Nov 29, 2009)

The thing with peanut butter is the majority of it in natural versions is all healthy fats that are great for you, and no trans fats. The regular JIF/Skippy has some trans fats and more sugar added, as well as soy protein sometimes. The natural ones usually just have peanuts and salt and sugar (or not).

Reduced fat peanut butter actually has about the same amount of calories, most of the time they just reduce the healthier fat by a bit, the unhealthy fat by just a tiny bit, and add in sugar to compensate for any flavor. It's almost like it's just an alternate version and not a healthier one. One of the benefits of regular is the healthy fats, so if you reduce those and add in sugar but also reduce some of the saturated/bad fats, it's more of a wash in the end.

I love the JIF Natural ones, both creamy and chunky, it depends on how I eat it. Putting it in a big thing of oatmeal with protein powder is usually a staple, but I also eat it straight from the jar. Almond butter is great too.


----------



## CrohnsHobo (Dec 1, 2009)

I am fine with smooth, all natural peanut butter.


----------



## DanSJVDavis (Dec 1, 2009)

Bothers my stomach from time to time.  I think it gives me heartburn...though most things give me heartburn.  Tried some more natural peanut butter though, called Smart Balance with flax oil and it hasn't bothered me as much.  Still, I don't eat it all that often...unless it's baked into cookies.... mmmmmmmm! Peanut butter cookies!


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe try a reduced fat version until the gallbladder stuff settles down....I love PB, but I don't really eat it as often as I use to???


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 1, 2009)

I love peanut butter. Always get the natural stuff that is just peanuts though. Gotta stir it to put the natural oils back into it and keep it in the fridge, but other than that is great.
Sometimes even dip in with the spoon. And if Im feeling really good that spoon full then gets dipped into some chocolate chips :blush:


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 1, 2009)

I like to dip green apples in it....That's enough food talk, I'm hungry now!


----------



## Peaches (Dec 1, 2009)

I removed dairy from my diet about a month ago - so no more cereal for me :O(  So - for the past month I have been eating toasted English muffins with PB and J for breakfast everyday.  I think I'm doing pretty well on it.  I eat the creamy Jiff Naturals brand - no fridge needed and not much oil separation either.

EDIT:  I realized this morning that it is SKIPPY natural that I eat, not Jif :O)


----------



## BWS1982 (Dec 2, 2009)

Peaches is right, some don't need refrigeration. If you've only had the thick natural ones that need stirring and refrigeration, try the JIF ones, they don't need either, and can sit on the shelf like a normal PB, and spread like a normal one. It makes you wonder why the heck they didn't make them like that in the first place years ago, and instead you get concoctions that say "Peanut Spread" on the jar, telling you there's not enough peanuts in there to be labeled as "Peanut Butter"...


----------



## Agent X20 (Dec 2, 2009)

Peaches said:
			
		

> I removed dairy from my diet about a month ago - so no more cereal for me :O(  So - for the past month I have been eating toasted English muffins with PB and J for breakfast everyday.  I think I'm doing pretty well on it.  I eat the creamy Jiff Naturals brand - no fridge needed and not much oil separation either.


I seem to remember a "non-dairy" thread a while ago, some people recommended putting almond milk on cereal (do I remember that right?) Sounds very nice to me and I'd certainly try it if I couldn't have dairy


----------



## Peaches (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Steve.  I have tried all those - they just taste funny to me.  I am also questioning whether cereal doesn't make me feel bad as well.  I know that sounds crazy - but I'm doing a test to see if I'm right.   I kinda think I may not be able to tolerate the heavily vitamin fortified stuff.  I usually eat Total cereal because it has lots of vits in it - taking a regular vitamin makes me ILL for some reason.  Sorry - peanut butter side track.....


----------



## farm (Dec 2, 2009)

I like creamy p-nut butter.  Crunchy p-nut butter is simply where someone at the factory failed to complete their job.  I hate crunchy.  If I wanted crunchy, I'd have a P-nut and Jelly sammich.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRBOgtp0Hac


----------



## farm (Dec 2, 2009)

One of my fav songs!!


----------



## Nancy Lee (Dec 2, 2009)

I LOVE peanut butter...usually I buy Jif.

And Peaches...I eat English Muffins with honey.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 2, 2009)

farm said:
			
		

> Crunchy p-nut butter is simply where someone at the factory failed to complete their job.


Quote of the day!! LMAO!


----------



## Kev (Dec 2, 2009)

Regular peanut butter seems to give me heartburn... the low fat varieties don't. 

Crunchy peanut butter seems like potential suicide if you've got possible leaky gut or diverticular issues...  

Its a good source of protein, but I'd avoid those that come with a full peanut at the top of the bottle...  there was a problem years back with worm larvae in the peanuts....  I think it was the brand that Annette Funicello used to advertise.


----------



## DanSJVDavis (Dec 3, 2009)

Kev said:
			
		

> ....Regular peanut butter seems to give me heartburn... the low fat varieties don't.....
> 
> ....I think it was the brand that Annette Funicello used to advertise.....


I believe that was Skippy that she always advertised.

And maybe I'll try the low fat kind.  Peanut butter does kill me for heartburn and make my bowels go crazy because of the high stomach acid.  That Smart Balance was the first one I tried, the one with the flax oil that says its natural, that didn't seem to bother me as much.


----------



## Mazen (Dec 4, 2009)

I tried both the natural and the normal ones. Both don't seem to sit well in my tummy.... I read somewhere that peanut butter is hard to digest and also peanuts have mold which may not be very good for our intestines...


----------



## Lynne1408 (Jul 5, 2010)

I am fine with peanut butter. In fact, it is useful for filling in calories when other safe foods are unavailable. I love it on bananas and apples and it makes me feel full. I also use it to make a peanut butter sauce for noodles (gluten free)


----------



## goosfraba (Dec 20, 2012)

Peanut butter Is high in fiber people with crohns have to stay away from fiber.


----------



## ctrl z (Dec 20, 2012)

I eat peanut butter almost every day. I have no issues with it. I don't think there is any rule that says all Crohnies need to stay away from fiber. Everyones disease is different. If I didn't have any fiber, I would never poop.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 20, 2012)

I now avoid peanut butter, and other nut butters like the plague. 

The reason why being that peanuts are one of the most susceptible foods to molds and mycotoxins and even further susceptible when they are ground up into a butter. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC164220/



> http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0023871
> Recently a potential link between food-associated exposure to certain mycotoxins including DON, and the induction and/or persistence of Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) in genetically predisposed patients has been suggested [25]. At realistic doses, mycotoxins are able to cause immune and intestinal alterations comparable with those involved in human chronic intestinal inflammatory diseases [24]. In addition, infections with enteric pathogens such as nontyphoidal Salmonella have been implicated in the etiology of IBD [30], [31].



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19414795

Mycotoxins are found in excess in nut butters, fish, whole de-shelled nuts, pre washed lettuces, poultry, red meats. 

I believe the risks outweigh the benefits when it comes to peanut butter. 

Now I only eat nuts with the shells intact still. 

Gianni


----------



## Sunnylight (Dec 20, 2012)

forum contributor said:


> Can you guys handle peanut butter well?
> 
> I don't think I can live without it - I'd rather give up my gallbla--- oh wait... :tongue:
> 
> But seriously, I love peanut butter. It's always been a staple for me. But I am beginning to think it doesn't like me. Is it a no-no for people w/IBD?


Try Soy...


----------



## Higbonzo (Dec 20, 2012)

forum contributor said:


> Can you guys handle peanut butter well?
> 
> I don't think I can live without it - I'd rather give up my gallbla--- oh wait... :tongue:
> 
> But seriously, I love peanut butter. It's always been a staple for me. But I am beginning to think it doesn't like me. Is it a no-no for people w/IBD?


It is different for each person, but for me as long as it not crunchy I am ok.  My wife made peanut butter cookies with chuncky peanut butter.  They are awesome, but they put a hurt on my belly, and I really try to chew them up good, but they still put a fear in me.  I have only had a few, why do they have to taste so damb good?

I have an illeostomy and if I eat any type of nuts, seedy food, or skinned food I can alway find the bits and pieces in my pouch.  Usually about the same size as I chewed it up, just doesn't seem to break down much. I try to stay away those foods, or just eat small amounts, so I don't get jammed up.  Apples are the worst.  I have not ate a complete apple in 20 years, just a few bite and I know what I did wrong later.

Hope this helps.

Later...


----------



## skylardaisy (Dec 20, 2012)

I recently attended a conference on CD. One of the speakers was a dietitian who specialized in IBD. She encouraged the eating of peanut butter because of the high protein content.
I love the stuff, myself. It is actually one of my comfort foods.


----------



## Sunnylight (Dec 20, 2012)

I have also heard that nuts
 are harder to digest.. So,  I have tried soy.. Not as good but, seems ok with no problem..


----------



## Sunnylight (Dec 20, 2012)

Your soo right.. It seems as if moderation is the key if yu wanta be bad.. With not getting a belly ache...


----------



## burl_hall (Jul 11, 2017)

Creamy peanut butter works well for me.  It helps me for at leas 3-5 hours.


----------

